# Does anyone experience short breath from anxiety?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't have panic attacks, but I am a hyper gal.I take Effexor XR at night, but I am having a problem with being short winded. Any advise?


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I don't have any advice as I've never been on Effexor XR, but just wanted to give you my support.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Rowe, being "short-winded" can be a symptom of a lot of things. To answer your question, Yes, I do experience shallow breathing at times and yes, it has in the past been linked to medications. However, I also sometimes experience the shortness of breath when my abdomen is bloated with gas or distended.I have found that exercising helps me with this.Are you saying that being short-winded at night is keeping you awake?Evie


----------



## Brice (Aug 19, 2003)

I just came off of effexor XR about a month ago




























, the smileys should tell that story, but i have been experiencing very shallow breathing related to my anxiety.One night also it was like I had to concentrate on making myself breathe.I found that if I just sat there and didnt make my self breathe I wouldnt breathe, it was really wierd and kept me up most of the night.Sometimes I have to put a small fan on high and sit it right in front of my mouth and breathe in the air.I really havent found anything that has helped out much when these attacks come on but I definately know where you are coming from.


----------

